

FlumeJava Port to Hadoop - salsakran
https://github.com/cloudera/crunch

======
salsakran
The most interesting thing is the way DoFn serialization serialization works,
allowing you to escape MapReduceBase hell for every single tranformation in a
MapReduce job chain.

